
In China, 200M kids have gone back to school. Online. - scarmig
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/in-china-200-million-kids-have-gone-back-to-school-online/2020/02/17/e5cc6f10-5131-11ea-80ce-37a8d4266c09_story.html
======
batirch
This is great news. I am glad that disasters are pushing humans to try new
methods. Problems that happen with such ways could be resolved with practice.

